# KBG December germination



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

I had a skunk that tore up a few places in the lawn last month. I decided since our weather has been mostly mild so far this winter in Central NC, I would fill in the holes with potting soil and spread some leftover KBG seed from my test plot. I did this about 4 weeks ago and discovered today it has germinated. Just thought this was a neat experiment and would share.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

sweet, hit it with some frequent low dose N this spring and it should be filled in before you know it.


----------

